# 2006 altima 3.5 se warranty problems



## acer1001 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bought a 2006 Nissan Altima 3.5SE w/ 5 spd just over 2 wks ago. Drove it 400 miles from the dealership to my house. Crank it up the next day and it squeaks. Figured it will go away, but realized that whenever I depress the clutch just a tiny bit, the noise disappears. So I took it in to Nissan Friday, they gave me rental car till tuesday. They told me Friday it is the throwout bearing, which makes sense based on the noise. However, today they call me and tell me this afternoon that the throwout bearing, clutch and flywheel all need to be replaced, and that Nissan has refused to cover it under warranty. I plan on calling Nissan Warranty Claims tomorrow, of course the local dealership called me with this information right before closing. I have been very careful with my driving, since it is still in the break-in period. This has to be a manufacturer defect or assembly problem from the factory. I've been very careful with the clutch: no unnecessary wear and tear, never even taken it over 4k rpms yet, no hard launches, no riding the clutch, no holding the car up on hills using clutch/gas modulation. Sounds like Nissan or the local dealer is trying to pull one on me. Anyone have any solutions? I don't see how they can deny this claim.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

nowdays cars are all computerized.. they will be able to see you don't drive it hard... if anything find yourself a lawyer and sue their asses.. because the car is brand new.. you cant do much damage to a car that is so new.. there just isnt enough time.!


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

How many miles were on it before you bought it? Mayby someone else took it out for a joy ride.


----------

